# New Computer, Ijji GunZ Problem



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a new computer so that's why i haven't been so active, and I am experiencing a problem with gaming.

These are my current computer speculations.

OS: Windows Media Center 2005 XP
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 6150 LE
Processor: AMD Athlon TM 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 5000+, 1.80GHZ
Memory: 2048mb
RAM:1.93GB
Computer Company: HP

*The problem is that when I play Ijji GunZ and use a shotgun, there is a puff of smoke, and I recieve "lag" and lot's of it. Also, whenever there is an explosion (this is any game) I will recieve "lag" and lot's of it as well.*

My old computer which was very ****y-(I dont like vulgar words even like the s u)

Specs:

RAM: 256mb
Computer Company: Custom
Graphic Card: Nvidia GeForce 2 GTS/Pro
Processor: 4000MHZ, 1.5GHz

*When i played it on this computer, the smoke wouldn't lag the computer and i was baffled, also because it has an internal virus. Unlike my new computer which has nothing.*


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, but i can't edit anymore so i'll put here

I have the latest DirectX
The latest video card driver, and i JUST installed-(still experiencing same problem)


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also, I might be thinking that my graphic card has an addon at the end. ie: " NVIDIA GeForce 6150 --LE--" I'm not sure...but many graphic card which differs from the original model which in my case is NVIDIA GeForce 6150 has malfunctions on many of my colleagues computers. Please help me fix the problem as soon as possible


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unfortunately that card is more tuned towards 2D work, not games.


----------



## ricdamsel (Aug 6, 2007)

Idiots. His CPU is dual core, there are lots of problems that involve dual core processors and games. Set your CPU's drivers from ACPI Multiprocessor PC to Uniprocessor


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well first off i have a dual core cpu,and run many games without issue.

to the op your problem may be you need the amd  dual core optimizer


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry for posting EXTREMELY late, For I was not experiencing this problem again until now. I am currently installing the Optimizers, and Drivers, but, I couldn't help reading "Ricdamsel" 's post on that I should use a uniprocessor. How would I do this, and would it be a good decision?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Dual-Core Optimizer basically tricks the OS into seeing just one CPU for certian applications. Thus it thinks it's a uni-processor system.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

oic, And by any chance would you know hwo to increase a framerate of games, i've already turned off vsync.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Lowering your graphics settings will increase your framerate. I don't think gunz has any problem with dual core processors, it worked fine with mine.


----------



## Bill.M (Jan 29, 2008)

ricdamsel said:


> Idiots. His CPU is dual core, there are lots of problems that involve dual core processors and games. Set your CPU's drivers from ACPI Multiprocessor PC to Uniprocessor


Actually sir I must dis agree with that, since dual core processors are made for gaming and everyday use. I know 5 people that also have duals or quads and run the latest games with multiprocessor utility on, including myself. Also calling people idiots on a forum doesn't really prove your intelligance. No offence.

And also I've played GunZ for 2 years so you're in luck.

In your graphics set the res to 1024 x 768 32 bpp. If you have a wide screen monitor use the cloest settng to to that, sorry I've never owned an LCD monitor.
On the check list switch off everything except shader and light map.
Texture quality to 32 bit.
All settings to high on the image qualities and etc.

Moving onto sound.
Everything off EXCEPT background music (optional), sound effects, sound indicating the the enemy has been hit, and narration voice play.

That should fix your problem


----------

